# Midsouth



## JLeonard (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone have any thoughts on a Midsouth meet and greet? Maybe in the spring?
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

Id be down. We have alot of tennessee folk here. You're almost one yourself. I'd be willing to host at my property. All depends on what covid looks like by then though


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 15, 2020)

A gathering is fun the meet and greet is great. It took me almost a year to get the first one going. We just had our 4th. So work it work it keep notes of who replied to liking the idea keep in touch with them. Its great Jake has offered his place because that can be a problem as well. We have now expanded out to having one in the spring at a different place (the other one is in the fall) giving people from a different area a chance to attend. If I can be of any help contact me.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 15, 2020)

Sounds great and it sounds like Jake has a great property for hosting.


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 15, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Sounds great and it sounds like Jake has a great property for hosting.


Amen brother Peachey


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like Jake it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 15, 2020)

I would be in with some notice.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah thats kinda what I was thinking,,,,,Maybe in the spring if the world hasnt imploded. And that gives us a few months to plan.  
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

Sounds like a good time to me Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 15, 2020)

You need to plan where people will stay. Do you have room for campers? What motels etc. are close?
What's the closes food stores? All this is things that need to be worked out. Also smokers bring your own or will some one have on all can use?

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the help Warren 

 HalfSmoked
. Lots of things to consider.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

6GRILLZNTN


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

mike243


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2020)

5 hours 6 minutes south .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> 5 hours 6 minutes south .


You are welcome here anytime chop


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> You are welcome here anytime chop


I'll bring my tools , just in case .


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

I would be there if possible, always have a good time when foods involved lol , I work stupid shifts these days like 6 days a week every other week for months , I have to put in for vacation in November for the whole next year, hard to change days around. I have a bunch of buddys from Mi-Texas-Britain and parts all around that get together in southern Illinois to  squirrel hunt and eat in September every year, Its been going on for 15 years maybe, some of the finest folks show up and life gets in the way some years.  I have camper and there are a lot of nice campgrounds here in Tn . mamaw like roughing it with water electric sewer and full showers lol


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

Aint it about time they give us a Tennessee state forum to keep stuff like this in? other states ect have a header and I feel left out lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

mike243

There is and was a state by state listing but with the last update on the forum it went bye bye. Scroll down on home page and you will see some of the states listed.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like pc farmer it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

Don't want to be the spoken voice on how to do this just trying to help there is others that are more adverse on this then me. pc farmer, Smokin peachey. Pineywoods. Boykjo Joe alelover and others.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 16, 2020)

Sounds like fun. Depending on when it was I would be down. That is only if you allow beer on your property Jake.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Sounds like fun. Depending on when it was I would be down. That is only if you allow beer on your property Jake.


Lol you already know the answer to that


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2020)

I agree with 

 mike243
 Would be nice to have a Tennessee header.


----------



## Memphis901 (Dec 28, 2022)

Any thoughts on a meetup in the Midsouth I saw the last thread from 2020.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 28, 2022)

I was at the last one that 

 TNJAKE
 hosted and it was a blast. Great folks and a ton of amazing food. If this comes to fruition, you can bet I'll be there.

Robert


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 28, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I was at the last one that
> 
> TNJAKE
> hosted and it was a blast. Great folks and a ton of amazing food. If this comes to fruition, you can bet I'll be there.
> ...


I was an hour away on that one Robert, and my body decided THAT was the time to get sick.  I had everything, including the moonshine ready to go.  With all of the Covid stuff at the time, I didn't want to risk it.  No Covid btw.


----------

